# /etc/init.d/net.eth0: line *: *_* command not found.[SOLVED]

## dr_Fell

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line **: ***_*: command not found

Recently I have problems with starting my network. Since some days I got two or three messages like this:

```

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 711: bash_variable: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 731: interface_exists: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 757: interface_del_addresses: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

```

during system boot, but network worked fine.  (there are similar lines lines for *.eth0)

Today there was much more messages like that, and the network won't start. I have to kill dhcpcd and start it manually for eth0. I thied forum search and google but I have still no idea what's wrong. 

in my /etc/conf.d/net there was:

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-R"

```

I tried also 

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-R"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

```

But it has no efect.

I checked what's in line 453 in /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

    # Setup class wrappers: interface_up -> iproute2_up, for example

    j=${#MODULES[@]}

    for (( i=0; i<j; i++ )); do

        function_wrap "${MODULES[i]}" "${PROVIDES[i]}"

```

So i was thinking, that maybe I don't have iproute2 but...

```

home log # emerge -pv iproute2

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.11.20050330  -atm +berkdb -minimal 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I have no idea what's wrong, any suggestions will be appreciated.

Michael.Last edited by dr_Fell on Sat Jul 23, 2005 9:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## LoDown

I don't know if this helps you out at all...but you might wanna try re-installing the net.eth0 script...because mine is only 315 lines.  I don't know how yours woulda gotten changed...especially grown like that, but....

Also, mine doesn't have any of the strings that are causing problems for you, either.

----------

## dr_Fell

lol, mine has 933 lines... so I hope there's a problem. what package I have to reinstall in order to reinstall net.eth0 script ?

----------

## LoDown

--REMOVED--

----------

## dr_Fell

Problem solved:

```

home michal # equery belongs /etc/init.d/net.eth0

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in *... ]

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13 (/etc/init.d/net.eth0)

home michal # equery belongs /etc/init.d/net.lo

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/init.d/net.lo in *... ]

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13 (/etc/init.d/net.lo)

home michal # mv /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth0_bak

home michal # mv /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.lo_bak

home michal # emerge baselayout

```

everything is working fine now 

Thank You very much.

(equery is a part of gentoolkit package)

----------

## Henk Poley

Emerging baselayout says: 

```
  * WARNING: You have older net.eth* files in //etc/init.d/ 

  * They need to be converted to symlinks to net.lo.  If you haven't 

  * made personal changes to those files, you can update with the 

  * following command: 

  * 

  *   # /bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.eth* | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo 

```

Maybe that would have helped ?

----------

## dr_Fell

Maybe - but probably in that case there hadn't been errors in net.lo before, I think ?

But there had been errors - not only from eth0 but from lo too - so it looks like to me that lo was damaged. Moreover - I am not sure but probably my /etc/init.d/net.eth0 was symlink to net.lo already.

----------

## Sören

I have the same problem and emerging the baselayout don't solve it.

I also have the problem that when i delete net.eth0 from the default runlevel it ist startet anyway after boot, but it is not diplayed while booting. 

(like " * starting net.eth0 ... [all the output stuff]"

First i thought, it is a problem with the permission because i use it on a livecd, but i can't find the problem

----------

## dr_Fell

 *Sören wrote:*   

> I have the same problem and emerging the baselayout don't solve it.

 

did You move net.eth0 and net.lo before as I did ?  emerging baselayout without that didn't work for me too.

----------

